# Marriage certificate attested



## Dizzylizzy11 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, my husband and I were married in Jamaica, how will I get my marriage certificate attested, I haven't even changed my passport to my marriage name as I had to get a new passport to go out to Jamaica to include my middle name for legal reasons. Time for change I think


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Read the last part on this page: 
Getting Married in Jamaica :: Jamaican High Commission


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

i want to send you a link where it is well discussed (cannot post it here)...
you have to make 2 more post to get PM active...


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

COPIED AND PASTED FROM SOMEWHERE:

We had received about four copies of our Marriage Certificate certified by the Jamaican Consulate (so not attested) in the mail... The process was that I had to have a Notary Public in Sydney certify that the certified copy was a true copy of the Marriage Certificate. Once the Notary Public certified it, it had to be attested by the Department of Foreign Affairs in Sydney, then it had to be attested by the UAE embassy in Canberra, then it had to be attested by a department in Dubai (sorry can't remember the exact name because by this stage I was pulling my hair out) - then after all of that was done, it was accepted. I hope this helps!!


----------



## Dizzylizzy11 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok thanks, so much to look into, all help is appreciated


----------

